# Good LED monitor



## deepak_ds (Aug 10, 2011)

Suggest me a good PC LED monitor within 8k.. It should have a good viewing angle and contrast ratio..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dell st2220l hd led


----------



## deepak_ds (Aug 10, 2011)

thank Q


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

+1 for Dell ST2220L/M.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually i had posted like this:
DELL ST2220L HD LED, all in uppercase.

How did it change to:
Dell st2220l hd led, lower case.


----------



## deepak_ds (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't ASUS VE228H a good option?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 12, 2011)

i  have my decison stuck on benq g2222 and dell st2220.which one is better?
does buying monitors online safe ? courier men comes on bicycle ,then how would he deliver the monitor.also i have seen some monitors and lcd tvs ,whose images gets negative color when viewing from side.does this happens to these models ?


----------

